# Apisto breeding warning



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

My girlfriend and I got back from a little hiking trip in Algonquin last night to find our beautiful male Apisto cacatuoides dead. He was an incredibly happy/healthy fish, or that was until he spawned with the female we got him. Once the fry were free swimming he was always being picked on by the female but he would still eat just fine and show interest in people when they walk past his tank. 

Anyways I want to warn anyone who is thinking of breeding apistos that the females can become too vicious and actually damage the male. In our case the male was missing a few scales on one side of his body but I thought he would be fine as there was no infection visible. The morning we left I had a bad feeling because he didn't come up to eat. It seems my fears were well founded as he had been dead a few days by the time we got back. 

Condensed Lesson: When fry are in the tank remove the male for his own safety!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe James, I'm so sorry to hear that! What size tank do you have them in? Was the male actively rearing the fry as well?

Tabatha


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

The pair of them were in a 10 gallon. I am sure some will argue this was not big enough but it was heavily planted and had an aquaclear filter for a 50 gallon tank on it. The male was not active in rearing the fry. He was basically just forced away from the fry by the female.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee.. I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

JamesG said:


> The pair of them were in a 10 gallon. I am sure some will argue this was not big enough but it was heavily planted and had an aquaclear filter for a 50 gallon tank on it. The male was not active in rearing the fry. He was basically just forced away from the fry by the female.


No it didn't- because an AC50 is for a 10 gallon tank at the absolute obscene most- and Hagen employs people who use massive amounts of psychoactive drugs in its printing department.

It used to be called the Aqualcear 150 (150GPH). Much better name IMO.

Don't worry about the Apistos we all learn - I have not personally heard of that happening before.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

awww man that sucks to hear, but hopefully the fry will grow up and you will have LOTS of apistos!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

JamesG said:


> The pair of them were in a 10 gallon. I am sure some will argue this was not big enough but it was heavily planted and had an aquaclear filter for a 50 gallon tank on it. The male was not active in rearing the fry. He was basically just forced away from the fry by the female.


Hey James,

I think I might argue that a 10g is not big enough, especially with cichlids. I don't think it gives them enough room to "get out of the way", even if it is heavily planted. Even though apisto's are much less aggressive (for the most part) than most african's, they can and will destroy each other, and often other fish of the same species/body type when it comes time to spawn or rear fry.

I know I am probably stating the obvious, but I also think that a 10g tank is much too small for a pair of any dwarf cichlid.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I would agree on the tank size and Pablo above anyone knows that I like to push my limits with them but in the case of dwarf cichlids, I wouldn't keep a pair in anything smaller than a 15 but I would recommend a 20 at the bare minimum.

On a side note... I bet you had a crazy ass time at Algonquin. I've always wanted to go but I never ever get the chance to... that and I have no idea how to get there and what do do once I am there. lol.


----------

